# Lens Repair



## chrysoberyl (Oct 27, 2016)

This thread is not just so I can gripe, but instead to determine which Canon repair center can be trusted.

My Canon 24L II took a dive and the filter ring was damaged. I sent it to the Newport News repair center and was charged $300. It was returned with a (less) damaged ring; the ring was significantly scraped although not dented. After the usual phone calls and emails, I returned it. It arrived today with the very same scraped ring.

Can anyone recommend a better repair center?

Thanks,
John


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 27, 2016)

I am disturbed by what I read on this topic in this forum.

BTW, what is CPS?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2016)

CPS = Canon Professional Services.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> CPS = Canon Professional Services.



And one must be a professional? Or their service is professional? Will they respect my gear more?

It seems the Newport News facility is relatively new. Would the New Jersey facility be a better bet?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 27, 2016)

Ostensibly one is supposed to be a professional earning a living from photography/videography. In practice, they don't check, all they care about is that you own a sufficient amount of gear (there's a point system to qualify) and that you pay the fee for the higher two levels.

I don't know that you get 'better' service, but you do get a discount, and faster service, and in some cases free loaner gear during the repair. 

The NJ facility seems quite good, I took my 1D X there in person (for the shutter/oil recall) expecting to leave it and have it shipped back to me, instead they fixed it on the spot in less than an hour, cleaned the sensor, too. But unless things have changed since then, they only service camera bodies there – lenses are sent from there to VA for service.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 27, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ostensibly one is supposed to be a professional earning a living from photography/videography. In practice, they don't check, all they care about is that you own a sufficient amount of gear (there's a point system to qualify) and that you pay the fee for the higher two levels.
> 
> I don't know that you get 'better' service, but you do get a discount, and faster service, and in some cases free loaner gear during the repair.
> 
> The NJ facility seems quite good, I took my 1D X there in person (for the shutter/oil recall) expecting to leave it and have it shipped back to me, instead they fixed it on the spot in less than an hour, cleaned the sensor, too. But unless things have changed since then, they only service camera bodies there – lenses are sent from there to VA for service.



Thanks very much.


----------



## DominoDude (Oct 27, 2016)

Tossing in a little extra about CPS -> https://cps.canon-europe.com/Public/QualifyingProducts
I would bet that the same gear qualifies you for CPS even in other countries/continents. It's the gear that qualifies you, not your profession.

BTW: Always good to know in what part of the world one is seeking information about service and repairs.

Salutations from another continent than North America.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 28, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ostensibly one is supposed to be a professional earning a living from photography/videography. In practice, they don't check, all they care about is that you own a sufficient amount of gear (there's a point system to qualify) and that you pay the fee for the higher two levels.
> 
> I don't know that you get 'better' service, but you do get a discount, and faster service, and in some cases free loaner gear during the repair.
> 
> The NJ facility seems quite good, I took my 1D X there in person (for the shutter/oil recall) expecting to leave it and have it shipped back to me, instead they fixed it on the spot in less than an hour, cleaned the sensor, too. But unless things have changed since then, they only service camera bodies there – lenses are sent from there to VA for service.



The NJ facility serviced my 5DIII and lens earlier this year. I sent them in together and they came back in 2 boxes (filled out difference service orders for each) on the same day from the same NJ address... I've only dealt with the NJ facility.

I've got more than enough gear to qualify for CPS, but I haven't signed up because photography isn't my profession.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 28, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> The NJ facility serviced my 5DIII and lens earlier this year. I sent them in together and they came back in 2 boxes (filled out difference service orders for each) on the same day from the same NJ address... I've only dealt with the NJ facility.



That tracks with what the guy at the NJ facility told me at the time – lenses go by truck to Newport News, and come back the same way. But that was a few years ago (2013?), so maybe it's changed.


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 28, 2016)

Random Orbits said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ostensibly one is supposed to be a professional earning a living from photography/videography. In practice, they don't check, all they care about is that you own a sufficient amount of gear (there's a point system to qualify) and that you pay the fee for the higher two levels.
> ...



Depending on CPS Level, you may get free shipping both ways, express service- repairs completed within 48 hours, and discount on repairs. When you sign up/renew, they give a nice swag bag, different year. Also, every year you can send in equipment for routine maintenance. The are three levels plus cinema. To the top of the line bundle, you must have gear registered per Neuro. This also costs the most. OTOH, if you just want the bottom line, you save money and get services. Check the site.

sek


----------



## csizmpl (Oct 28, 2016)

Make sure you ship the item to the CPS Repair Facility via Fed EX or UPS if you want to cut down on unnecessary receiving delays.

As a CPS Gold member with 3-day Service Turnaround I just sent a camera body in for repair to the NJ facility hoping for a rapid turnaround and return due to an upcoming out of town shoot in a short period of time. This repair was sent US Postal Service Overnight Express with a guaranteed delivery of 12:00 Noon since it was more convenient to get to the postal facility. 

The camera arrived the next day at 11:40 am to be held for pick up because apparently all postal mail is held at the local post office near the NJ Repair facility. They only do one pick up of mail around 9:30 am each day. The camera was picked up the next day and taken to the repair facility but they process Fed Ex and UPS first. Shipments via US mail are received and processed after 2:30 pm each day. Depending on processing it may get assigned to a tech that day or the next. The 3-day turnaround starts once the repair payment is received.

Of course in my case it's now Friday as I await how soon my camera will be processed and assigned to a tech. Nowhere in the process of filling out the repair form or on the CPS website does it mention that delays may occur if you use the US Postal Service, the information above came as a result of a follow up phone call to check on the status of my camera.

So I ended up paying a premium for Overnight Delivery to lose almost 2 days in the process because the camera had to wait for the next day's mail pickup and then low priority internal processing of US Mail receiving at the repair facility.

Moral of the story - Don't Ship US Mail Overnight if you want quick service turnaround.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks, all.

John


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks, all.
> 
> John



At this point, I think you should call and ask to speak to a supervisor. Politely point out the issues, and ask how you can best identify the issue to the repairman so it gets done right. I'd put a piece of brightly colored masking tape on the ring with the words "Scraped Ring" and a arrow pointing to the scrape. A note of explanation might help. (I expect you provided a note before)

Ed


----------



## chrysoberyl (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks to all you helpful people. I am very impressed with the good advice and technical information I receive here.

Ed, yes, I escalated to supervisor Thursday, and she sounds quite sincere. I will post the outcome.

John


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 1, 2016)

The lens has been sent in the third time. Now the waiting game. Here is the damaged ring. I don't think I am being too picky.

I saw Eldar's post on Canon service, so I am somewhat encouraged.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 4, 2016)

Third time is a charm; lens is back and looks good.


----------

